# TTRS Rear Spoiler



## kerrgsxr1000 (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a Audi TT 2.0 FSI and I am looking to put a TTRS rear spoiler on it has anybody got one for sale? Or could somebody tell me where to get one from?

Thanks Kerr


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

go get one installed at the dealer.

don't forget to tell everybody you have a TTRS and that the spoiler makes your car go faster in traffic.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Audi sell a similar looking spoiler in the accessories catalogue too that make you look less like you're trying to be an RS.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

People

HIS CAR, HIS MONEY AND F'ME HIS CHOICES

For a TTRS rear spoiler, the part excluding painting is £496.60 inc VAT. This shows it, as a set of spoiler panels.

Your rear spoiler will then have to be coded to stop it from coming up at high speeds. That will be a half hour labour charge of £66.00 inc VAT.

All from Audi parts recently


----------



## kerrgsxr1000 (Jun 24, 2010)

BLinky said:


> go get one installed at the dealer.
> 
> don't forget to tell everybody you have a TTRS and that the spoiler makes your car go faster in traffic.


 Ha ha Blinky!


----------



## kerrgsxr1000 (Jun 24, 2010)

richieshore said:


> Audi sell a similar looking spoiler in the accessories catalogue too that make you look less like you're trying to be an RS.


Thanks for that there is one on ebay I think £210


----------



## guido (Mar 15, 2010)

Indeed it is his choice and his money,and if he is happy with it everything is OK.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kerrgsxr1000 (Jun 24, 2010)

BLinky said:


> go get one installed at the dealer.
> 
> don't forget to tell everybody you have a TTRS and that the spoiler makes your car go faster in traffic.


Just to let Blinky know I am in a wheelchair so had to be a S Tronic thats why I have not got a TTRS!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

guido said:


> Indeed it is his choice and his money,and if he is happy with it everything is OK.!!!!!!!!!!


+1, although I draw the line at badges. Mine will look like a TTRS but it will not have the badges.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

kerrgsxr1000 said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > go get one installed at the dealer.
> ...


They do the RS in S-tronic now, would be a hell of an upgrade!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

At 56k a lot of money


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Buy the Mk 2 accessory spoiler instead, it is cheaper, more unique and looks much nicer IMHO. I have one on my car.


----------



## BlackRS (Mar 9, 2010)

toot3954 said:


> Buy the Mk 2 accessory spoiler instead, it is cheaper, more unique and looks much nicer IMHO. I have one on my car.


Interesting Toot, any pics?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Just these at the minute...


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

richieshore said:


> Audi sell a similar looking spoiler in the accessories catalogue too that make you look less like you're trying to be an RS.


MIne has a RS grill and im pretty sure not trying to be an RS...


----------



## BlackRS (Mar 9, 2010)

Cheers Toot, looks nice, I'm coming round to the spoiler on the TT, didn't like it for a long time.

Everything you ever wanted to know about fitting the Audi spoiler here:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

VerTTigo said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > Audi sell a similar looking spoiler in the accessories catalogue too that make you look less like you're trying to be an RS.
> ...


I was only messing, hence the smily face. I guess it's hard to pick up on sarcasm in text. Some RS' don't even have the spoiler so it can't be trying to look like an RS anyway, unless those spoilerless RS' are trying to look like a normal TT?! :lol: :lol:

On a side note, I love your grill by the way! Looks fantastic.


----------



## kerrgsxr1000 (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok spoiler now bought  Some very helpful people on here!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

kerrgsxr1000 said:


> Ok spoiler now bought  Some very helpful people on here!


Nice! Which one did you go for? The accessories or RS one? Look forward to seeing some pics when it's fitted.


----------



## kerrgsxr1000 (Jun 24, 2010)

This is the one on ebay.


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

VerTTigo said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > Audi sell a similar looking spoiler in the accessories catalogue too that make you look less like you're trying to be an RS.
> ...


Big fan of your grille..which isn't chrome. :wink:


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

toot3954 said:


> Just these at the minute...
> 
> View attachment 1


I think I remember you fitting this spoiler when you first got the car from new (like a 1000 posts ago) ...I like it personally.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

/


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

kerrgsxr1000 said:


> I have a Audi TT 2.0 FSI and I am looking to put a TTRS rear spoiler on it has anybody got one for sale? Or could somebody tell me where to get one from?
> 
> Thanks Kerr


You also want to check with your insurance company as well as you are going to visibly change the appearance of your car. 
Just a thought.


----------



## kerrgsxr1000 (Jun 24, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> kerrgsxr1000 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the one on ebay.
> ...


Yes I know that lol


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I think you have made the right choice. As toot has shown you on the previous page, the Audi accessories spoiler is very nice.

Heres the spoiler on my TT:



















Paul


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

richieshore said:


> VerTTigo said:
> 
> 
> > richieshore said:
> ...


Sorry then for not getting your sarcasm... maybe i'm just bitter these days  and thanks for the compliment mate!


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

davida-p said:


> VerTTigo said:
> 
> 
> > richieshore said:
> ...


Thanks mate. I love exactly this matte aluminum effect detail. Especially at night, it really stands out.

But as i'm always willing to change something i was thinking in painting it black... what you guys think?


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

For me I am not sure about the black..though it's not the end of the world if you don't like it either


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey Toot, that looks really nice......!


----------



## kenji (Dec 21, 2009)

well well well,the 'big mouth' is at it again. what is it with this RS? can't somebody ask a simple question without being sarcastically being put down by this 'blinky ' with the fat lip?

a perfectly innocuous request does not deserve a blast from this poseur. easy to hide behind the keyboard and take cheap shots eh?

the actual rear wing chosen does look quite good and suits the car.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

> well well well,the 'big mouth' is at it again.


yep.



> what is it with this RS?


what RS?



> can't somebody ask a simple question without being sarcastically being put down by this 'blinky ' with the fat lip?


yep



> a perfectly innocuous request does not deserve a blast from this poseur.


yep



> easy to hide behind the keyboard and take cheap shots eh?


yep



> he actual rear wing chosen does look quite good and suits the car.


I wonder why? :lol:

btw, hows the ride in your TT?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

steeve said:


> Hey Toot, that looks really nice......!


Thanks, i think it looks fantastic 



davida-p said:


> You also want to check with your insurance company as well as you are going to visibly change the appearance of your car. Just a thought.


Interesting point this, are you visibly changing the appearance of the car? The Mk2 TT already has a rear spoiler, it is required to reduce lift at high speeds, what difference does it make if it's fixed or retractable? Does that mean they won't pay out if your retractable spoiler was up because the visual appearance of the car has changed?

Also, it's an Audi factory option not third party add-on, insurance companies don't normally ask for OEM options so why should this be any different?

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## kerrgsxr1000 (Jun 24, 2010)

Got spoiler today and its been damaged so its going back! There are three bolt holes in the spoiler should the bolts be part of the kit cause they were not in the box? Advice please!

Thanks Kerr


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

The spoiler ruins the lines of the car, looks better without.

A RS has to have the spoiler however due to its aggressive and deep bumper features, so fogoes the smooth bauhouse design.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Technically, with insurance you need to declare non-standard options as well.

The vehicle appears different, this could make it more desirable and subsequently a target for thieves. Painting your callipers red can attract a premium for this very reason, even though there is no difference apart from a different colour paint.

A lot of insurance companies will charge you extra because they can. You need to be with a sane insurance company.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

TTRS_500 said:


> The spoiler ruins the lines of the car, looks better without.
> 
> A RS has to have the spoiler however due to its aggressive and deep bumper features, so fogoes the smooth bauhouse design.


So if you have the S Line kit is that not aggressive and the rear bumper is actually a S Line bumper anyways

Quite aggressive so perhaps I need a new rear spoiler :roll: :roll:


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

robokn said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> > The spoiler ruins the lines of the car, looks better without.
> ...


That doesnt look aggressive at all. Smooth lines, no sharp or deep jagged edges. Still in tune with the original minimalistic design.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Only very slightly larger side intakes


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

robokn said:


> Only very slightly larger side intakes


Completely different. Your lines are still smooth, the TTRS isnt. Its got silly bulges in its front bumper, and thats a rubbish pic to show the size of the bulges


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Dash said:


> Technically, with insurance you need to declare non-standard options as well.
> 
> The vehicle appears different, this could make it more desirable and subsequently a target for thieves. Painting your callipers red can attract a premium for this very reason, even though there is no difference apart from a different colour paint.
> 
> A lot of insurance companies will charge you extra because they can. You need to be with a sane insurance company.


Been told by various insurance companies that they are not interested in knowing about factory fit options, that's my point.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

TTRS_500 said:


> The spoiler ruins the lines of the car, looks better without.
> 
> A RS has to have the spoiler however due to its aggressive and deep bumper features, so fogoes the smooth bauhouse design.


It doesn't have to have it at all  but I think it looks far better with the spoiler. Are you saying a TTS doesn't have an aggressive body styling then?

IMO the Mk2 looks better with a fixed wing as it finishes the car off, looks like something is missing without it.


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

Anyone got new pics with the standard audi accessory rear spoiler?


----------



## jackettc (Apr 7, 2017)

Does anyone have an Audi part number for the accessory spoiler, and does it come with fixings, etc?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Do
You
Mean the RS spoiler? There is also a fitting "kit" that's about. £60


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

The Sport accessory rear spoiler is 8J00716459AX, but it's possibly no longer available from Audi.


----------



## acerimmer (Sep 26, 2013)

i ask about this part number, its £275.
the description is vague, "upper and lower parts and primed"


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

I ordered one yesterday from tps


----------

